# Scam/Fake Stingray



## Cam_from_Canada (Apr 4, 2022)

This seller on Kijiji (Canada’s version of Craigslist) is advertising this lowrider bike as a polished up 1976 Schwinn Stingray.

I don’t think for a second it is ignorance. Seller is clearly using the Stingray name to try to sell a used chrome, made in Taiwan lowrider, worth maybe $300 CAD for more than 3x it’s value.

Ad has been reported. Hopefully they will take it down.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 4, 2022)

Today I saw a "1970s" Schwinn for sale locally on fb marketplace. It was a Schwinn, but much newer and made in China or something. I see stuff like this all the time. Never underestimate people's stupidity.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 4, 2022)

Dead 'giveaway' is those 'lowrider' wheels


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Dead 'giveaway' is those 'lowrider' wheels




Dead giveaway is the frame joints.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 5, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Dead 'giveaway' is those 'lowrider' wheels



The dead give away is the bad frame joints, wrong frame geometry, incorrect length of head tube and yes the wheels are wrong as well


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Bottom line is if you’re spending money you need to know what you’re looking at. Amazes me that people will contemplate spending hundreds or  thousands of dollars on a bike and not know what ‘right’ looks like! V/r Shawn


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Apr 5, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Bottom line is if you’re spending money you need to know what you’re looking at. Amazes me that people will contemplate spending hundreds or  thousands of dollars on a bike and not know what ‘right’ looks like! V/r Shawn



The saying “more money than brains” didn’t come out of nowhere, but you are right. One would hope that even a beginner collector or enthusiast would be passionate enough and diligent enough to learn about what they are buying before they make a purchase.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 5, 2022)

if you would pay $1100 for that bike thinking it is a Schwinn Stingray you almost deserve to get ripped off.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 9, 2022)

That's one of the many reasons the CABE is the bees knees. If you don't know, ask. The only stupid question is one not asked. Better to be humble now than hooped later. Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends, come inside, come inside. There is a snake in the grass in this crooked journey. Lots of bad acts out there. This isn't one of them.


----------



## berniebike (Apr 9, 2022)

and no built in kickstand is an immediate giveaway on a stingray


----------



## berniebike (Apr 9, 2022)

i just tried to send this to the seller but i guess you have to be a member to send emails.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

can you tell me where the serial number is located and the first few digits so i can verify year?
schwinns of this era always had a built in kickstand so i am a bit reluctant that its actually a schwinn no offense


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Apr 9, 2022)

I reached out to the seller giving him the benefit of the doubt that he “didn’t know” and he acted surprised and asked if I could explain why I felt it wasn’t a Schwinn Stingray despite already telling him what it was.

I sent photos of all the Stingray details to look for etc... He thanked me.

He dropped the price in his ad, but still insisting it is a Stingray in the ad and said “maybe 80’s”.

I tried. 😑


----------



## Nashman (Apr 9, 2022)

I think Dudley needs to pay this fella a visit.


----------

